# VR6 Skid Plate Advice



## Briorix (Oct 16, 2019)

The other day I was driving, hit a pot hole and my oil pan cracked despite having a skid plate. The kind of skid plate I have is only on the oil pan and is bolted right up to the block, it separates the oil pan from the skid plate around an inch. When the pan cracked, it cracked very small right in the center of the oil pan in a circle shape, which I would assume means a rock got inbetween my skid plate and oil pan and then the impact squished the rock into the oil pan. 

Now my my question is, would putting bushings all around the skid plate (glued on ofcourse) help or worsen the impact

(Bushings would be on the edges of the skid plate to stop any rocks from creeping inbetween the plate and oil pan again)


Thank you in advanced


----------



## 01greengti (Jun 28, 2019)

Not a lot you can do about that. My Mk4 GTI had a similar encounter with a rock and punched a hole in the oilpan. I ordered the wrong replacement pan by mistake and ended up JB Welding the hole rather than waiting for the correct oilpan. I was meticulous about de-greasing and cleaning the oil inside and outside of the pan, then cleaned the hole location with brake cleaner. A generous application of JB Weld on both sides of the hole fixed the issue and it lasted years, longer than I kept the car. I was super-careful thereafter watching for rocks, curbs and holes. Those engines are slung so low there's not much you can do and still have reasonable road clearance.


----------

